# Fisher SD Back Drag bar



## GravelPit2020 (Jan 13, 2020)

Question: Is it possible? Dealer tells me that they don't make one for the SD. Problem is, I need one. I see folks on here with them-Is there an aftermarket version? Do I need to find another dealer? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Your dealer is right- there is no OEM back drag. And I have never seen an aftermarket one on the SD. Have you switched the edge to steel yet?


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yep, ditch that POS poly cutting edge and replace it with the 7' 6" x 1/2" steel XLT cutting edge. That'll make a noticeable difference.

NYH1.


----------



## kmacneil3 (Oct 27, 2020)

I’ve been searching for a back drag for the SD 7.5 as well. I found the HD2 has the same cutting edge as the SD, which means the same bolt pattern. Has anyone tried putting the HD2 back drag edge on the SD?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

kmacneil3 said:


> I've been searching for a back drag for the SD 7.5 as well. I found the HD2 has the same cutting edge as the SD, which means the same bolt pattern. Has anyone tried putting the HD2 back drag edge on the SD?


Can't say I've heard of anyone trying. You are correct, the bolt pattern is the same but the base angle is totally different so I think it very unlikely that it will even bolt up, let alone work correctly. It doesn't even fit a 7.5 HD, only the HD2 so fitting the SD seems like a long shot. But if you decide to try it, be sure to report back.

Edit: It looks like the main difference is the shorter base angle on the HD2 - so if you cut down the base angle on the SD similarly, maybe there is a chance you could make it bolt up. Whether it'll hit correctly I still have no idea


----------



## kmacneil3 (Oct 27, 2020)

Well I haven’t tried it yet, but I’ve been doing a LOT of research. Western use the same back drag edge for two different plow, one is equivalent to my SD and the other equivalent to the HD2. The main thing I was looking for to check for variance in the base angle was the attack angles. The Western Pro Plow Series 2 has the same 60 degree attack angle as the HD2 and the Western HTS has the same 75degree attack angle as mine. Like I said they both use the same edge. Is there something else I’m missing? I’m thinking of calling my dealer tomorrow and ordering a new cutting edge and the HD2 back drag edge.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

kmacneil3 said:


> Well I haven't tried it yet, but I've been doing a LOT of research. Western use the same back drag edge for two different plow, one is equivalent to my SD and the other equivalent to the HD2. The main thing I was looking for to check for variance in the base angle was the attack angles. The Western Pro Plow Series 2 has the same 60 degree attack angle as the HD2 and the Western HTS has the same 75degree attack angle as mine. Like I said they both use the same edge. Is there something else I'm missing? I'm thinking of calling my dealer tomorrow and ordering a new cutting edge and the HD2 back drag edge.


Both of those Western plows are full trip - they do not actually have a base angle which is the piece on a trip edge plow that pivots when tripping that the cutting edge (and back drag) bolts to. Therefore, the fact that those two Westerns are the same on the bottom and use the same backdrag doesnt really mean anything unfortunately. I'm not saying your plan won't work, just that you can't go by that Western to assume it will.


----------



## kmacneil3 (Oct 27, 2020)

Hey guys, the back drag edge for the HD2 works on the SD! I just installed it today. There are three sets of holes for up and down adjustment. When you install them with a new 6 inch cutting edge, use the middle set of holes. The back drag ends up being about a 1/4 inch off the ground, perfect height to be hitting the ground as soon as you break in the cutting edge so it's sitting flush on the pavement. Pictures attached, I used the HD2 back drag kit with a 1/2 inch steel cutting blade. Plow feels much more heavy duty now!


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

I know a 1/2" x 6" x 9ft bolt on edge is 90 - 92 lb range minus the 11 bolts and nuts for a few more lb's .


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

Hey could you post a few pictures of your plow? I have an older fisher plow (mm1, not sure what model blade) and I'm looking to do the same. Lots of emails and research so I'm glad I found your post. Thats awesome it worked out for you!


----------



## kmacneil3 (Oct 27, 2020)

Assuming you’re looking to compare my plow to yours and gauge whether the back drag edge will work? I don’t have an actual picture, I’ll attach one from online. Based on the research I did (and it took months!), this backdrag will work on any plow with an attack angle between 60 and 75 degrees as long as the bolt holes line up.

also, the pics in the thread above are my plow with edge installed. You can see how it rests on the ground.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

My late speedcast early mm1 9ft blade I did a FULL rebuild new skin and blast & paint & rams & pins with a rubber flap kit I made .


----------



## kmacneil3 (Oct 27, 2020)

That looks great!


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

kmacneil3 said:


> Assuming you're looking to compare my plow to yours and gauge whether the back drag edge will work? I don't have an actual picture, I'll attach one from online. Based on the research I did (and it took months!), this backdrag will work on any plow with an attack angle between 60 and 75 degrees as long as the bolt holes line up.
> 
> also, the pics in the thread above are my plow with edge installed. You can see how it rests on the ground.


Awesome thanks man. I guess I'm going to go for it and see what happens. I need a new cutting edge anyway.


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

sweetk30 said:


> My late speedcast early mm1 9ft blade I did a FULL rebuild new skin and blast & paint & rams & pins with a rubber flap kit I made .


Yea, looks awesome. Your plows make mine look dinky haha. I think mines an LD. Crappy pic but you can see only 5 ribs. I'm going to spruce it up with some rust converter and paint.


----------



## MaineFisherman (Dec 29, 2020)

I’ve also attached the HD2 back-drag to my 7’6” SD. My ‘Front‘ edge has seen just a year’s worth of 2 residential drives and I used the uppermost mounting holes In the back-drag edge. It seems to line up fairly close. I think the real issue is the added weight and not whether the mounting holes would line up, according to the dealer. I need to wait for a couple more storms in order for the two blades to wear evenly. I’ll update after the season and thank you all for this amazing forum)))


----------



## MaineFisherman (Dec 29, 2020)

It’s the driveway that’s uneven, not the edge.


----------



## kmacneil3 (Oct 27, 2020)

MaineFisherman said:


> I've also attached the HD2 back-drag to my 7'6" SD. My 'Front' edge has seen just a year's worth of 2 residential drives and I used the uppermost mounting holes In the back-drag edge. It seems to line up fairly close. I think the real issue is the added weight and not whether the mounting holes would line up, according to the dealer. I need to wait for a couple more storms in order for the two blades to wear evenly. I'll update after the season and thank you all for this amazing forum)))


Yeah, I spoke with my dealer after installing mine. He agreed it must be the added weight is the issue. Happy plowing!


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

I'd love to hear about how long those backdrag blades last for you guys. I bet thell work great, especially for their price, but I imagine thell wear fast compared to the hinge type backdrag blades. Please give an update in the future and let us know!


----------



## kmacneil3 (Oct 27, 2020)

SnowHampshire said:


> I'd love to hear about how long those backdrag blades last for you guys. I bet thell work great, especially for their price, but I imagine thell wear fast compared to the hinge type backdrag blades. Please give an update in the future and let us know!


No doubt SnowHampshire, I had the same concern. By design they are going to wear out evenly with the cutting edge. We've had a pretty busy winter here in Mass. I do 60 driveways, a private road, and two parking lots. Still plenty of life left on both. I'm gonna guesstimate I change the cutting edge and back drag about every 3 seasons. Not nearly as much wear as plowing roads with the blade down all night.


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

Awesome! This is my first season and I only have a handful of driveways so I have no idea about estimating these things but that is much longer than I imagined for that many driveways. Considering how cheap they are compared to having one fabricated it is more than worth the price IMO. Enjoy, have a great season making that $$$!


----------



## kmacneil3 (Oct 27, 2020)

Ahh nice welcome, do yourself a favor and break it in. Drop it on a town road for about 2-3 miles. That will break it in sufficiently so the back drag is touching the ground. The town get a free plow


----------



## ROYALT91 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi I'm looking to out a hd2 back drag edge on my hd fisher tells me no way but after seeing it on I think I'm goi g try it out


----------



## kmacneil3 (Oct 27, 2020)

ROYALT91 said:


> Hi I'm looking to out a hd2 back drag edge on my hd fisher tells me no way but after seeing it on I think I'm goi g try it out


Definitely worth while, report back how you like it!


----------



## ROYALT91 (Nov 14, 2004)

kmacneil3 said:


> Definitely worth while, report back how you like it!


Do you think the hd will work I see u did it on sd after reading post


----------



## kmacneil3 (Oct 27, 2020)

ROYALT91 said:


> Do you think the hd will work I see u did it on sd after reading post


I am unsure. I would check the part numbers on the blades themselves if they are using the same blade on each plow, then you know the bolt pattern is the same.


----------



## ROYALT91 (Nov 14, 2004)

kmacneil3 said:


> I am unsure. I would check the part numbers on the blades themselves if they are using the same blade on each plow, then you know the bolt pattern is the same.


It looks like the 1/2" 50678 or 3/8" 5532 cutting edge fits hd and sd is one of those the one you used on yours.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

You can send @cwren2472 a PM and ask him. He'll be able to answer your questions and probably even give you part numbers and such.

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

NYH1 said:


> You can send @cwren2472 a PM and ask him. He'll be able to answer your questions and probably even give you part numbers and such.
> 
> Good luck, NYH1.


@cwren2472 has no idea. Officially it won't work. The base angles are different.

Unofficially, will it work with some modifications? Beats me. I haven't tried nor have I been ambitious enough to compare the two side by side to see how different they are.


----------



## OsitoTundra (5 mo ago)

Any chance you can share the link for the back drag edge? I have a 7'6" Fisher SD as well and this looks and sounds like a perfect fit. TIA


----------



## atb1137 (Nov 18, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with the back blade edge off fishers website.


----------

